# Is anyone missing a 7-Eleven bke?



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Police in Weehawken, NJ, recovered a stolen 7-Eleven bike and they're looking for the rightful owner. It looks like it may be 54 or 55 cm, and it has a Mavic crank. There's a picture on the Eddy Merckx Cycle's page on facebook. Call 201-863-7800 or go to The Township of Weehawken - Weehawken Police Department .


----------

